# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  ألبسة اعراس جزائرية ؟

## anoucha



----------


## زهره التوليب

حلووووووووووووووو


يسلموا

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دليلة

يعطيك الصحة انوشة وهناك المزيد 
ويبقى الاختلاف من منطقة لمنطقة في الجزائر الغنية بلعادات والتقاليد

----------


## دموع الورد

حلووووووووووووووووووين

يسلموا

----------


## المتميزة

يعطيك الصحة  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## anoucha

> حلووووووووووووووو
> 
> 
> يسلموا


العفوووو روحي

----------


## anoucha

> 


 :Bl (3):  :Bl (3): شو ازا عجبتك شي لبسة قلي

----------


## anoucha

> يعطيك الصحة انوشة وهناك المزيد 
> ويبقى الاختلاف من منطقة لمنطقة في الجزائر الغنية بلعادات والتقاليد


صحيح دليلة الجزائر فيها عدة انواع من الالبسة

----------


## anoucha

> حلووووووووووووووووووين
> 
> يسلموا


العفوووووووووووو



> يعطيك الصحة


يعطيك الصحة انتيا

----------


## ابو عوده

يعطيك العافيه بالزيف

----------


## anoucha

> يعطيك العافيه بالزيف


الله يسلمك خويا

----------


## دموع الغصون

*حلوين كتير 
أنا من عشاق التراث و الأزياء التقليدية للبلدان العربية ، فرصة حلوة كتير تعرفنا على الأزياء التقليدي بالجزائر 


*

----------

